# Getting 3 African pike tomorrow



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi all

Been looking for African tigerfish, Hydrocynus, for some time now, nothing around. Here in the UK atleast.
Anyway been phoning around for the tigers and was able to find 3 African pike, Hepsetus odoe. Reserved them on the spot. Picking them up tomorrow for my 150USgalom, 60x24x24".
Will then stock with Angelicus and decorus synodontis catfish, 1 of each. A polyterus or two. And afew African cichlids. Will post pics in time.
Ta.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi all

Well went to get the pikes today. "i just phoned you". said the manager. That had to be bad news. The pikes were already sold BEFORE i had reserved them.
Ah well, they were only a stop gap, as i'm waiting to get an African Tiger.
On the plus side. I saw a largish delhazi birchir around 7" today and loads of small, 3-4" ornates. Maybe i'll get an ornate next month.
Ta.

This was going to be their home


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sounds like you researched tem so i am assuming that you know they will out grow that tank. but nice pck up any way, they are usually pretty hard to find. thought about getting some my self a while back


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That sucks...


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I would only add one to the tank. They will shoal if you have around 5 or 6 of them, but they max out at around 12" (from what I've read and heard.) I also wouldn't mix them with African Cichlids either. The Pike might get stressed from the aggression or your cichlids might get some large teeth planted into their side. Polypterus and Syno cats make great tankmates as long as the cats and poly's are larger than the pike.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

rbp 4 135

Yeah it's gonna be agrow out tank. Kept a tiger in ther for two year before. Loking to get a 4" tiger and grow it on. Saving for a 8x3x2' acrylic.
Ta.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you do mean this type of atf correct









not my pictuere googled it.

it would be sweet to have a grown specimen but form what i hear they grow slow.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

damn nice tank


----------

